# Now he's barkin'



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I probably made some mistakes introducing my pup to the woods and hunting at such an early age. At 8 weeks he went along, mostly to chew on twigs, grass and pine cones. I figured he'd eventually grab a scent or step on a bird...LOL The crack of a well-placed shot with the .22 didn't bother him one bit. It actually intrigued him. Then there was finding "DEAD". The 12 gauge was a little loud, even at a good distance, but his curiosity steered him toward the sound (after he crawled back into hide :lol Whistle training was a breeze. Ok, it took a cow's worth of dried liver

Perfect little dog! 










About 3 weeks ago we started running daily. I could tell that his hunting instincts were forming by watching his facial expressions and body language. He was tracking. What I wasn't sure of, but hoping it wouldn't be one of the several woodchucks, skunks or *****. 










A week ago his tracking was accompanied by sqeeky little barks. Mind you, he won't bark at the house. He was onto something. Rabbits????

I'd cop a lean on a tree and wait. I could hear him squeeking through the underbrush even at a good distance. Eventually he would return, not the way he went in, but directly to where he saw me last. Sweet! He's got a sense of direction!!

2 day ago I followed his track and saw him walking tight rope up a log that was 4' off the ground. Damn, he's cold-tracking squirrels. Can't blame him, that's what we've been hunting.

Remembering how I got my buddy Otto to hate rabbits, I tried it on Ziggy

I took a roadkill rabbit and placed it in his traveling pen for about 10 minutes (without him in there). Well yesterday when we "went for ride" he got a whiff of this infiltrator. He went balistic! :yikes:

Got to the farm and worked the edge of some dense cover when he caught a scent. I watched him decipher the direction while the diaphragm in his nose was rattling like a child's toy. Squeek, squeek, howl, HOWL!!!!!!!!!!

You'd think he had a snout full of porkie quills. I was somewhat worried. It took what seemed like 10 minutes of ruckus and covered probably 1/4 mile when an adult cottontail came busting out of the brush and ran full tilt across my buddy's yard. Man I wish I could have had shot, but his basement windows were in the backdrop. It ended up in brushpile on the other side of the lawn. I let him work it to the edge and then across the lawn. Yup, he's on rabbits!!!!  Not bad for a 4 month old pup!

I know what I'm doing this afternoon....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Cool stuff Ralph. I personally think the only mistake you can make is to not get him in the woods as much as possible.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a 1 year old beagle that squeeks when she is trailing.She has a bark but it isnt a howel.Congrats on the pup!!!!Enjoy it its a blast seeing a dog mature into a hunting buddy!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ran him with Esox at another parcel yesterday. Cold-tracked 2 rabbits and got 2 roosters off the ground. One was a LDP (long-distance pheasant). We thought he was on a bunny and didn't give chase. The other should have been dead. That poor little dog doesn't know what to do with all the wildlife out there

Can't wait for a couple of inches of snow to help him out


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

nice job. i don't think you can ever get a pup in the woods too early. they get to know what woods smell like and stop waisting time with every little mushroom or twig and once hey get on game thats a good thing. plus,,,, how much fun is it to watch a puppy explore the woods.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i love hearing a pup open for its first times on track. it has always made me grin ear to ear listening to the immature voice. whether it be a beagle on a bunny or big hound on its first turned out ****. at 4 months old that is great he is using his nose and not just relying on sight chases. good looking little fella too. 

later, dave


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

When they first start barking on a track, there's nothing better. Congrats!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I can't believe how advanced Ziggy is at his tender young age. That's going to be one great dog.


> The other should have been dead.


Yep. He flushed 25' from me, heading straight away from me, I couldn't see if it was a rooster or a hen and had to hold up. Ralf got a shot, but had a poor position in the other side of the thicket of the to swing from. By the time Ralf made the ID the bird was too far out for me to shoot.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We finally got our first bunny!!! 

Actually it should have been 2. After a good run the second bunny crossed a creek. Ziggy broke through the ice at Paul's brothers house the day before and was reluctant to follow. Something about an icecicle (sp) on his peter...LOL We ended up carrying him across. He ran again, but by that time the rabbit holed-up

One proud dad!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good job, congrats


----------

